# About To Buy 28bhs



## dancerdog (Nov 14, 2005)

We are looking at a 06 28bhs will be towing it with a 98 chev 2500 long bed ext cab. 454 3.73 gears. We have been long time trailer boaters till last year hurricans. Last boat was about 10500 (1200 tonge weight on weight carring hitch)give or take a few hundred on the amount of fuel. Many 7-8 hours trips with no problems. My questions is will I need a level and sway hitch on just wait and see. I will be very carefull about loading and keeping the tonge weight heavy to help with the sway.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...
action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, DANCERDOG!* action action action

Glad to have you in the family!









It sounds like you have a pretty good set-up for what you are wanting to tow. Normally I would suggest the gearing might be a little high, but that 454 is a brute!









I would also suggest that anybody should consider sway control and weight distribution as a worthwhile investment. You have a pretty stout rig, but you are still loading up the rear axle, and moving some of that weight to the front will help the steering alot. As far as sway control, unless you have a duelly, you are going to need something to keep that big sail in line. It should be noted that your new Outback will not be nearly as aerodynamic as your boats have been, and you will face much more wind resistance.

Let us know how it works out, and be sure to post often! We love questions and answers alike!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! action

You'll definitely want WD/sway control set up. Check somewhere like etrailer.com and then work on the dealer to get a price close to that.

Good Luck!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the site









Agree with the other guys, get the wd and some sort of sway control.

Enjoy

Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dito here, and welcome to Outbackers.com. It's a great site, uh! Go ahead and get the Outback, you will love it. Happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have towed without my Equal-I-zer with no problems but you might get some bouncing.You should get the WD and sway just to make the truck and trailer tow as one. Just my .02

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I also tow a 28BHS and I wouldn't even think about towing without weight-distribution and anti-sway. Granted, you have a stouter truck but even you will encounter the not-so-gentle whoosh of a passing semi. That can make your 2500 seem like an S-10 pickup.

I have towed without the WD or the anti-sway but on a shorter trailer. Not fun and my wife looked almost nauseus. Now we won't leave home without them.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site. sunny I really don't think you could go wrong with an Outback. Like Doug and the others, for the money and safety, you really should consider the W/D hitch and sway control system.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a Dodge 2500 diesel and towed to the in-laws once without the WD/DS setup all of 13 miles. Long story short, I'll never do that again. The TV never lost control and I felt I always had control but the feeling of driving without the camper behind me was lost, lots of bounce that I wasn't used to. That little amount of money when you buy the camper and less then 5 minutes to setup for tow is PRICELESS.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Like everyone else - Sway control
















Thor


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome, and enjoy your new trailer. action One more vote for the sway control. Shop around and you can find some good deals, I think I paid 399 for mine and that included shipping. It turned out I could get the Equal-I-zer for less than the dealer was charging for a standard WD hitch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best spot on the internet...







We're glad you're here.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Dancerdog,

I've towed boats and I've towed travel trailers - they don't compare. And I've towed with and without sway control. Sway control is a must. That semi whooshing by the boat causes a little disturbance. That same semi whooshing by the TT wants to suck that trailer right into it.

Another 2c.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dancerdog to the group.
Nice truck, like others had already said WD and Sway control.
TT will catch all kinds of winds

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

No sway control for me on either the 1/2 ton I had or my new 3/4. Never had real issues with either one with lots of interstate driving. WD is a must though. Couldn't imagine towing very far without it. I've been told that sway control is more critical with a camper shell on the truck but I towed with the half ton with a shell and without and it made no difference including fuel mileage.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have never had any doubts about the value of sway control, but just this last weekend got a real lesson in just how important it is.

We were on the way to the inlaws up I-5, when we came upon a Tahoe pulling a rather large flatbed utility trailer (the kind you might use to carry a moderate farm tractor or a Bobcat. The trailer was loaded with lumber and sheet rock, so there was a pretty substantial load.

Anyway, just about the time we came up on him, he got caught up in a HUGE sway event. That trailer was back and forth over three lanes, and the Tahoe looked ready to flip at any moment







. Fortunately, the driver did get it all under control, but it took him a good mile to do it. And you can be assured everyone around him dropped way back while this was happening, and then got past him as quick as they could once everything settled down.

The amazing thing about this is - and I guess the point of this story - is that there was nothing around him that obviously induced the sway. No big trucks. No crosswinds. Nothing. It just came out of the blue.

Very scary indeed!!!









So let's be smart and careful out there, so that we all may enjoy many years of...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> We were on the way to the inlaws up I-5, when we came upon a Tahoe pulling a rather large flatbed utility trailer (the kind you might use to carry a moderate farm tractor of a Bobcat. The trailer was loaded with lumber and sheet rock, so there was a pretty substantial load.
> 
> Anyway, just about the time we came up on him, he got caught up in a HUGE sway event. That trailer was back and forth over three lanes, and the Tahoe looked ready to flip at any moment . Fortunately, the driver did get it all under control, but it took him a good mile to do it. And you can be assured everyone around him dropped way back while this was happening, and then got past him as quick as they could once everything settled down.
> 
> The amazing thing about this is - and I guess the point of this story - is that there was nothing around him that obviously induced the sway. No big trucks. No crosswinds. Nothing. It just came out of the blue.


Without having any info, sounds like the trailer was not loaded properly and had too little tongue weight. I see that around here occasionally, utility trailers loaded from the axles back and swaying all over. Doesn't matter what your wheelbase is, that kind of loading is going to cause all kinds of trouble.

Mike


----------

